# sábana



## fairylina

Hola, ¿alguien me podría a ayudar a saber qué significa sábana en este contexto?:

Reportes: Uno general Liquidación fija (sábana completa que al final tiene los resultados finales y el precio final consolidado). 
 
Les agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

What is this in reference to?


----------



## fairylina

Están describiendo un sistema en el que se integra la información de los procesos con  los que se compran y se pagan frutas en una fábrica de lácteos y los módulos del programa que participan en el proceso. No sé si fui clara, pero estoy igual de confundida.  Gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

Do you think here they are using it to mean "hoja"?


----------



## fairylina

Probably, but I wonder why they did not just use hoja o lista de desplazamiento. Do you think that's what they mean?


----------



## k-in-sc

Is "sábana" ever used to mean spreadsheet? I just don't know, sorry!


----------



## fairylina

No, actually I had never heard that word in that context before.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, me neither :-(
Can you ask your client?


----------



## fairylina

Humm. He is not around...


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, maybe Ayutuxte or somebody else who knows what they are talking about will show up ... (fingers crossed)


----------



## fairylina

I hope so, thank you though


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hi Fairylina:

I totally agree with the explanation of K-in-sc.

In some Hispanic countries "*sábana*" is a slang/informal term for "*report*" (especially for a long and confusing one), "*financial/accounting **spreadsheet"*, "*list*", "*document*", and the like.

I hope this helps you.

Saludes desde *El Salvador*.


----------



## fairylina

Sure it did, Thanks a lot


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks Ayutuxte! You showed up just in time ;-)


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

k-in-sc said:


> Thanks Ayutuxte! You showed up just in time ;-)


 
On the contrary, thanks to you!


----------

